# Karmex DF



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have never used anything with residual and was looking for something to mix with Roundup (generic) to get longer results. I was wanting something to use under trees, around bulbs, fence lines, the side of driveways and alongside buildings. My local supplier recommended Karmex. I haven't read every word of the label but it seems like there are a lot more "don't" than "do". I'm also finding it difficult to find mixing rates for spot treatment/ backpack sprayer. I live in town but farm outside of town. First thing I noticed was not to be used inside town. Is this just because the spray lays on top of the ground until rained in and could be tracked around or handled by the neighborhood kids? Is a cup of powder in a 4 gallon sprayer right? Anybody have any experience with this stuff?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Very mobile in the soil and will leach in runoff. If it gets in a watercourse it can lead to soil erosion.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have used it near building and equipment yard,very disappointed. Always liked simazine,but only legal on tree and vine crops,here anyway. I will admit I have not gotten the rain on several occasions. But I watered one area with bulbs I didn't want to hand weed,still did not do much. I think there is some left I will put on extra heavy for a last try next fall.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you for the replies. I had real high hopes. Had plans to use it there, and over there, and some here.. I put some out with Roundup about three weeks ago, and then I put out just straight Roundup. Of course with the cool weather it takes awhile to see the effects. I got good kill on everything, now it's just wait and see if the stuff with Karmex stays dead any longer than the stuff without.


----------

